# Wedding Lace Doily - (copyrighted)



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

This doily struck my fancy as the perfect gift to make for my sister-in-laws wedding anniversary. The doily was created by Cylinda Mathews and is available for sale in the Wedding / Bridal section of her CrochetMemories.com website.

Sometimes she uses this photograph, of my crochet work, to advertise her pattern. Yes, she has my permission.

http://www.crochetmemories.com/patterns/wedding-lace-doily.php


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's absolutely beautiful! I love doilies.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

That is stunning and very special for a wedding or anniversary gift. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brilingra (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

This is mindful of both the Double Wedding Ring and Laura's Wedding Ring quilts. I love doilies and crocheted many when I was young. I'm keeping an eye out for a stunner (a real eye-catching one) to make for my daughter's antique coffee table. It needs to be at least 30 inches.

I love both of yours.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, so elegant and vintage! Doilies are always so beautiful, if only I had the patience to knit one!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

another beauty


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OMgoodness!! Another incredible doily! Absolutely love the ecru color and the unique pattern.
You're a fresh, new face at KP.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

nitwit04 said:


> This is mindful of both the Double Wedding Ring and Laura's Wedding Ring quilts. I love doilies and crocheted many when I was young. I'm keeping an eye out for a stunner (a real eye-catching one) to make for my daughter's antique coffee table. It needs to be at least 30 inches.
> 
> I love both of yours.


I just referred to my notes and this doily is 12" across. Since I crocheted this one to test her pattern, I found that it was necessary to add another row, after row 4. My notation said to "Repeat row 4, use chain-5 for the loops."

I will make this one once again and send it to my grandson and his new bride! *smile of pride and joy*


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful job! I have several of her patterns. It's so sad that she had to take down her free ones because of other people! They were just as nice as her "to buy" patterns.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Cylinda has some of the prettiest designs!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful doily!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't recall seeing any free ones at her site. She's a nice gal, I know that much. She hosts and sells one of my filet crochet items, and then she sends the proceeds to my favorite charity. Of course, she keeps a portion of the proceeds for her efforts.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

cwknitnut said:


> Beautiful job! I have several of her patterns. It's so sad that she had to take down her free ones because of other people! They were just as nice as her "to buy" patterns.


I don't recall seeing any free ones at her site. She's a nice gal, I know that much. She hosts and sells one of my filet crochet items, and then she sends the proceeds to my favorite charity. Of course, she keeps a portion of the proceeds for her efforts.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> I don't recall seeing any free ones at her site. She's a nice gal, I know that much. She hosts and sells one of my filet crochet items, and then she sends the proceeds to my favorite charity. Of course, she keeps a portion of the proceeds for her efforts.


If you look at the left hand side of the page & scroll down you will see a heading "Other Catagories". Under that is "Freebies". That is where the free patterns USED to be & the explanation. It's truly a shame - she shared such nice patterns there! Hope I kept all the copies on my disk drive.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

cwknitnut said:


> If you look at the left hand side of the page & scroll down you will see a heading "Other Catagories". Under that is "Freebies". That is where the free patterns USED to be & the explanation. It's truly a shame - she shared such nice patterns there! Hope I kept all the copies on my disk drive.


I see. Well, there's always someone who has no moral compass, but their day will come, it always does.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> This doily struck my fancy as the perfect gift to make for my sister-in-laws wedding anniversary. The doily was created by Cylinda Mathews and is available for sale in the Wedding / Bridal section of her CrochetMemories.com website.
> 
> Sometimes she uses this photograph, of my crochet work, to advertise her pattern. Yes, she has my permission.
> 
> http://www.crochetmemories.com/patterns/wedding-lace-doily.php


Beautiful!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

Romantically beautiful! What talent!


----------

